# Onion Duff



## Rob Shand

Has anybody got the recipe for an 'Onion Duff'..
An old engineer from Yarmouth used to waffle on about them after he'd had a skinfull!..

If anybody can help out here and if it sounds reasonably edible i'll maybe knock one out!!

Thanks for now..


----------



## Ray Mac

Rob Shand said:


> Has anybody got the recipe for an 'Onion Duff'..
> An old engineer from Yarmouth used to waffle on about them after he'd had a skinfull!..
> 
> If anybody can help out here and if it sounds reasonably edible i'll maybe knock one out!!
> 
> Thanks for now..


Onion and Leek Pudding, Suet and SR Flour, same as you make any dessert puddings, minus the sugar(Pint)

Ray


----------



## Rob Shand

Burned Toast said:


> Onion and Leek Pudding, Suet and SR Flour, same as you make any dessert puddings, minus the sugar(Pint)
> 
> Ray


Thanks Ray

Any idea what it sits next to on the plate,...is there any traditional way of serving it...sort of thing?


----------



## kevjacko

Rob Shand said:


> Thanks Ray
> 
> Any idea what it sits next to on the plate,...is there any traditional way of serving it...sort of thing?


Normally served with a pot roast beef instead of Yorkshire Pud Rob.


----------



## tzinieres

Tried it once years ago,just a savoury suet duff with several onions,steamed it for about three hours and all the onions melded into the duff and caramelised. Thought it was delicious!


----------



## Ray Mac

Rob Shand said:


> Thanks Ray
> 
> Any idea what it sits next to on the plate,...is there any traditional way of serving it...sort of thing?


Like Kevin said, Port Roast I also like them with braised neck chops(Lamb), If any slices left drop them in the frying pan, poached egg on top.

Ray(egg)


----------

